# 1987 Maxima starting problems



## HaiSpeedMaxima (Sep 22, 2005)

hi..new to the forums. I tried posting over at another forum but for some reason I can't access the new threads tab. okay well here's the problem..besides the ones I just live/deal with everyday...recently when I start up the car it just dies..I'll try again..It'll turn over then die again..but if I step on the accelerator while trying to start the car it will run but with a bad stutter at first until it warms up.I also smell a lot of gas in the air. can anyone tell me what might be the problem just from the description I just typed? any help would be appreciated..thanks in advance.


----------



## timstover (Sep 25, 2005)

HaiSpeedMaxima said:


> hi..new to the forums. I tried posting over at another forum but for some reason I can't access the new threads tab. okay well here's the problem..besides the ones I just live/deal with everyday...recently when I start up the car it just dies..I'll try again..It'll turn over then die again..but if I step on the accelerator while trying to start the car it will run but with a bad stutter at first until it warms up.I also smell a lot of gas in the air. can anyone tell me what might be the problem just from the description I just typed? any help would be appreciated..thanks in advance.


There is a fuel injector recall for your car. Call your dealer with the vin number to see if it has been performed. Other than that, check the injector seals and the temp sensor. timstover


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

timstover said:


> There is a fuel injector recall for your car. Call your dealer with the vin number to see if it has been performed. Other than that, check the injector seals and the temp sensor. timstover


I work at a Nissan dealership and this recall to replace the injectors and injector harness has ended. Call any Nissan dealership to verify this.


----------

